# [SOLVED] Nvidia installation freezes



## DoomtrainUK (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello there i wasnt sure if this was the right sub forum but being specific i guess this is.

my computer specs:

intel i7 860 @ 2.88 ghz

corsair 750w psu

palit geforce gtx 580 

152 gb hard drive 

not sure of ram, have attached a dxdiag

the hard drive im using belonged to a friend and has been operating for many years and i recall doing a test recently that showed it has bad sectors

my problem is that i cant install any drivers for my gfx card, when the installation process reaches the part where you choose between (express) and (custom) it automatically hangs and never recovers, this happens no matter what driver i attempt to install and i have never encountered this before, i have to ctrl alt delete and end the process, i thought maybe that the downloads folder on my computer might be on a bad sector but i dont see how as ive installed other things from there recently

i tried uninstalling my current drivers and tried again but the same thing happened. even when attempting to install the driver i was using in the first place 

i do not have the slightest clue whats going on as you can tell but i would be very greatful for any awnser even if its just someone telling me that my HD has bitten the dirt 

thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nvidia installation freezes*

the psu is to light for the 580 min 850w only tx,hx,ax corsair models are quality units


in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## DoomtrainUK (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Nvidia installation freezes*

my mistake, my psu is a HX 850W

i resolved the problem by installing the drivers in compatibility mode for vista service pack 2 

thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

